# Why oh why !!!!



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I figured those of us who shoot many, many arrows could best understand my confusion.

Why do people buy target bows with 70lb limbs ????? This makes NO sense to me at all. For shooting game animals over 1Klbs great but for competitive shooting this makes no sense to me at all.

Does anyone know why people do this?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

speed for 3d


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

wolf44 said:


> speed for 3d


There was a time when I would agree but with newer arrow technology I have to disagree. Unless a higher # will lengthen my draw a heavier weight does not help. Dropping below 5 gpi, is dangerous and I can easily get to 5gpi. I shoot a 260 grain arrow so anything over 52lbs would be dangerous. In some cases the shooters are limited to 280fps the above set up gets me there.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

They may have only one bow and it has to do double duty as a hunting bow.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Because they are silly! I have shot my best score with light poundage and light arrows.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I also agree that anyone that shoots with a longer draw length than 27" is stupid because that is what I have. Does it ever occur to anyone that all people are not the same. Don't try and force everyone into your mold.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The only advantage I see is that if you already have a 70 lbs. bow and can't afford a new one! If you want to shoot 110 lbs. go for it.....I could care less! I will shoot 50 or less!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

1. More options for arrow selection
2. Ability to shoot a heavier arrow and heavier point to reduce the number of "glance outs" on targets with multiple shooters/arrows. (This is more common in 3D.)
3. Prefer more holding weight
4. Hasn't realized it's almost 2014 :wink:
5. Suffers from "little man's disease" :wink:


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Greta responses. I ask this not to force anyone to think like me. I ask this because when I go through the classifieds and see a bow that might work for one of my friends, my wife or one of my kids and then I see the poundage.... I simply didn't get it. The down side is, limb bolts tend to migrate when they are not bottomed out.

Only having one bow and wanting a 70lb bow for hunting makes sense.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

OhWell said:


> I figured those of us who shoot many, many arrows could best understand my confusion.
> 
> Why do people buy target bows with 70lb limbs ????? This makes NO sense to me at all. For shooting game animals over 1Klbs great but for competitive shooting this makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> Does anyone know why people do this?


=======================

Hello
X2

Then next to follow. A thread is posted here on AT
Now that right there is a speed bow.
Got to have it.

Got my dream bow. The speed is bla bla

Then follows

1 I need help. Do you go to a chiropractor.

2. Took a MRI today for my shoulder.oh I haft to have a operation.
You think I can hunt this season.

3 Trophies hang on the wall. 
The big 3D events one has won. And has held such a high standing in archery circle for. 
Soon fad away.

4. Still meeting dotor bill payments

5 Classified need to sell this out standing speed bow.
Any one want to buy a 70 pound bow or trade.

Speed hype has ruined many of a archer. That could have enjoyed archery at a older age.

==========
Some one posted. One bow hast two serve double duty. Meaning used as a target bow or a hunting bow.
Hum bug. They would, be way better off. To buy two bows . And sure would be cheaper down the road.
on and on 
Its called a E-go trip. And what a price to pay for it. [ Later


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I got a 2nd bow thats 70lbs to practice with so when I shoot my 60lbs pce I do stronger shots. In 3 months of alternating between them I gained 7 points on my pb in 3 months. I feel there was value in it.
For over 20 years I always shot with lighter setups but only now I started to play with 70lb


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

the interesting thing is, with todays high end bows, 70# doesnt draw and feel like 70#. I recently bumped my do it all *lol only* bow to 60# after shooting for a very long time @55. My bows IBO is 313 so i am trying to get all i can from it. I never knew i could even draw 70# until i tried a CPXL and they didnt have it in a 50-60 range. The draw was smooth, controlled, and weirdest of all it felt lighter on the draw than my bow @55! With that being said i still think i may go with a 50-60 CPXL for shooting 3d and field rounds. Lol i pulled my shoulder and hurt it the last field round not from the bow, but from trying to get my arrow out of the target!


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

darksidemxer said:


> the interesting thing is, with todays high end bows, 70# doesnt draw and feel like 70#. I recently bumped my do it all *lol only* bow to 60# after shooting for a very long time @55. My bows IBO is 313 so i am trying to get all i can from it. I never knew i could even draw 70# until i tried a CPXL and they didnt have it in a 50-60 range. The draw was smooth, controlled, and weirdest of all it felt lighter on the draw than my bow @55! With that being said i still think i may go with a 50-60 CPXL for shooting 3d and field rounds. Lol i pulled my shoulder and hurt it the last field round not from the bow, but from trying to get my arrow out of the target!


If you shoot righthanded try to pull arrows with your left. Believe me, you are not alone in having that happen.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

lol i am right handed, the left is the one i injured. i have fractures in the wrist that never healed right and it doesnt take a whole lot to aggravate them. I am going to buy these and see if they help at all with the pulling. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Mad-Grip...ion-Technology-Small-Medium-0MG2F1/203062302#


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I realize many of us can draw a "heavier" bow smoothly but what is it doing to your body when you shoot 500 arrows a week. Keep in mind that shooting a field round or even a long 3-D course is a lot of shooting.

Now someone has suggested that the new bows are easier to draw. This may be true but at the same time the new bows can generate higher speed at lower poundages. This brings us back to the "He-Man" thing of people shooting high #'s for bragging purposes.

I am getting over 270fps at 45# with a draw of 27.5". I really don't see any need to even work towards shooting higher poundage. This is especially true in target shooting.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello 

2 gauges for draw weight. Drawing to anchor.

For ] Target shooting draw weight = If you haft to raise your bow arm above 10 O-Clock. U are drawing to much weight.

For ] Hunting = If you can sit or be on one knee. When draw to anchor. U are drawing to much weight. [ Later


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Ohwell, what is your set up to get that??
Also i agree, i see many people that are over bowed. However even drawing a 67# elite 35 i was able to keep it on target without struggle no pull down or up etc. I do cock my face away but that is out of fear. I know its psychological but when u watch some1 punch themselves and u dont have insurance lol u get the point. Even though i can easily,without breaking form, draw a 70# i still wouldnt crank it up that much. I really like the feeling of 55-60. However i like heavy arrows so i need the fps lol

So if i can sit and draw its too much weight???


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Unk mixed that one up. The guys I work with when I coach or take them hunting need to be able to draw while sitting cross legged on the floor.

I knew a guy in NY who insisted on shooting 70lb for hunting. One morning a very nice Buck walked by him at 20yds because in the cold he could not draw his bow back to shoot it. His buddy watched the whole thing unfold and we ALL got a good laugh and a lesson out of that.

My set up is a Martin OnzaXT, with factory strings. I shoot Victroy Nano 500's that weigh 260 grains. I do shoot a hook which gives me a bit more speed because I shoot off the wall. The XT has very nice cams, is very smooth and still pretty quick. I may end up shooting that very bow for indoor because it shoots so smooth.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

No idea.  I like my 50# but who am I to say what someone should shoot. I do know that I want all of those tough SOBs on my side if trouble comes a calling. ;-}


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol at rattle. Ohwell, is there a reason that you shoot the nanos over something fatter/heavier? I always heard fatter for field that way wimd doesnt bother them. Also they double for 3d in most cases. Just trying get different perspectives lol.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

darksidemxer said:


> Lol at rattle. Ohwell, is there a reason that you shoot the nanos over something fatter/heavier? I always heard fatter for field that way wimd doesnt bother them. Also they double for 3d in most cases. Just trying get different perspectives lol.


Just the opposite. Skinny arrows for field and fita to keep wind deflection at minimum and big for indoor and 3D. Big on field you will have a lot of busted stuff at close ranges and single face longer targets.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I will try to explain why I like my skinny arrows but keep in mind I do have some non-mainstream ideas about the relationship between the bow, the arrow and the flight path.

I have a great deal of experience in small scale aerodynamics. I have flown High Power Rockets, and I have designed many RC Sail planes. Parasitic drag has a dramatic effect on stuff like arrows. The larger the diameter the more drag. It is actually an exponential relationship. Now if we look at the whole nose weight principle things really come together. In rockets and sail planes more nose weight helps keep them tracking well. This also applies to arrows. A sail plane that is slightly nose heavy will track very well and not be effected by turbulence as much. In rockets, a light nose does not go well at all. A light nose in a rocket will have folks ducking as it flies everywhere but up. 

Based on this stuff I am looking for the skinny shaft to be pulled through the air by nose weight. For a comparison think about a soft ball versus a golf ball. 

Now for the mental disaster I call my thought process. When I shoot my mental imagery is the arrow inside the X and centered. This means it is not touching any lines. I feel I have a better chance of accomplishing this goal with a skinny arrow. Yup, I'm nuts but that is how my wheels spin. I guess I just feel like I have a more precise tool when I combine the skinny arrows with a well tuned bow.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Makes sense to me lol. Im going to look into that for my new bow....which may be awhile. Wife draw fired her bow and blew it up  $210 to fix lol. So glad she is ok and that it was just her diamond hunting bow.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Xxx arrows 27-29.5 inch with 350 grain tip out an apex 8 shooting 280fps. What do you think the poundage would have to be to get 280fps? Heavy foc at short distances so when you shoot at that little ring if you glacé off an arrow you're glacé is not as bad or as far out vs a 75-80 grain tipped arrow glance out. I know some top shooters shot in 150-170 in the front of there safari and fita and 3-d arrows to try and tame glance outs. I would think this is one reason some guys are getting target bows at 70 lbs.


----------



## Archery Power (Feb 4, 2005)

70# over bowed

This is one sure thing that I try to tell a lot of the younger archers is to stay away from a lot heavy weight if you would

like to shoot until you are a ripe old age. but if this don't sink in to what I just said shoot as many pounds as your ego

will let you stand, take out a good obamba care insurance police and hope it can cover all of the dr. Bills that you

are going to need when you get older and have a lot of elbo, back, neck, wrist problems that is going to happened

down the road from to many pounds that most try to shoot. But on the other hand most of the problems can be prevented

if good sence is used and shoot lighter pound bows some where around 50 pounds will work. The sad thing about this

is a lot of health problems from over weight bows can be prevented.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Archerypower i see u are a snow bird, u going to come to the citrus archers shoot on the 12th in dunnellon?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

darksidemxer said:


> Archerypower i see u are a snow bird, u going to come to the citrus archers shoot on the 12th in dunnellon?


Is it the 11th or the 12th. The website says 11th but they have always shot on Sunday before.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Keep in mind, too much weight up front will break down the spine of the arrow. This means you need to shoot a stiffer arrow, stiffer arrow means more weight. More weight ends end being slower so you loose KE which will make glance outs even worse.

Keep in mind KE= 1/2 (MV^2) Based on this velocity means more than weight. I don't mean to start a debate but keep in mind all of this is a balancing act and all benefits come with a price. There is no way to make a gain one way without loosing something somewhere else.

Let's go back to my sail plane analogy. The nose heavy plane is indeed more stable and easier to fly. The down side is the plane wont indicate thermals (rising air) as well.

The key to a nice shooting bow is keeping all of this in balance.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

It is the 12th. I asked bob jones.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> They may have only one bow and it has to do double duty as a hunting bow.


This! Ding, Ding, Ding!!!


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

Check your draw and shaft length today :darkbeer:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you please remove that pic. I really don't want to look at it.

Thanks


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

How the hell did that happen? Also what diamond is that?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

cgs1967 said:


> This! Ding, Ding, Ding!!!


Not Ding Ding Ding....the people that are being referred to are not using their bow for double duty 95% of the time. 

It's the old 3D mindset....guys are not hunting with a Pro Comp or any other $1000 plus target bow....


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

FoggDogg said:


> 1. More options for arrow selection
> 2. Ability to shoot a heavier arrow and heavier point to reduce the number of "glance outs" on targets with multiple shooters/arrows. (This is more common in 3D.)


That covers it for me. "Speed" only equates to more arrow weight for me.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are funny. Sure i could get a 5gpp shaft to asa speed limit with a 50lbs bow if I wanted. But, I shoot 72 for asa so I can get a 440 gn arrow up to close to the speed limit. A heavier arrow will plow through other arrows, where a light arrow will get kicked out. Will also carry better in the wind. 

Normally I shoot 60lbs for fita and field as we are shooting over 100 arrows/day, and speed isn't as critical. For asa we are shooting a whopping 20 arrows/day so 72lbs is a piece of cake. 

So just like tony said "speed" is relative.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

wolf44 said:


> You guys are funny. Sure i could get a 5gpp shaft to asa speed limit with a 50lbs bow if I wanted. But, I shoot 72 for asa so I can get a 440 gn arrow up to close to the speed limit. A heavier arrow will plow through other arrows, where a light arrow will get kicked out. Will also carry better in the wind.
> 
> Normally I shoot 60lbs for fita and field as we are shooting over 100 arrows/day, and speed isn't as critical. For asa we are shooting a whopping 20 arrows/day so 72lbs is a piece of cake.
> 
> So just like tony said "speed" is relative.


You just contradicted yourself. In ASA there are normally 4 shooters in a group so you only have 3 arrows to "plow" through if they all hit where you want to hit so why do you need the heavy arrow. In field where there are more arrows in the target you shoot the lower weight. 

As for the wind comment, that is truly funny because you presumed the weight to area of all shafts is the same.

To me you are much more funny than we are. You are okay with shooting a heavy draw weight on the off chance you might hit another arrow... when there are only a couple of other arrows in the target.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

OhWell said:


> You just contradicted yourself. In ASA there are normally 4 shooters in a group so you only have 3 arrows to "plow" through if they all hit where you want to hit so why do you need the heavy arrow. In field where there are more arrows in the target you shoot the lower weight.
> 
> As for the wind comment, that is truly funny because you presumed the weight to area of all shafts is the same.
> 
> To me you are much more funny than we are. You are okay with shooting a heavy draw weight on the off chance you might hit another arrow... when there are only a couple of other arrows in the target.


You're barking up the wrong tree. Thinking wolf44 doesn't "get it" shows that you don't "get it". 

In 3d, it only takes one arrow to be in the way. Comparing it to field or FITA... scoring zones are larger and competitors arrows are smaller.

Wolf44 knows the difference in skinny shafts and fat shafts in the wind. Its understood as implied to all those not looking for a stupid argument.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I should not look at the shafts the guys shoot on the World Tour because they shoot in a vortex where the wind never blows.

AT never ceases to surprise me.

A person has to come into the field forum to justify why they shoot a heavy draw in 3-D.....Did I miss something. Then he needs moral support so his buddy comes on over to tell me I don't know what I am writing about... Funny stuff guys......


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

OhWell said:


> I guess I should not look at the shafts the guys shoot on the World Tour because they shoot in a vortex where the wind never blows.
> 
> AT never ceases to surprise me.
> 
> A person has to come into the field forum to justify why they shoot a heavy draw in 3-D.....Did I miss something. Then he needs moral support so his buddy comes on over to tell me I don't know what I am writing about... Funny stuff guys......


No one said shoot fat shafts for WA. And no one here has said shoot 70# for field... the OP (you) asked why buy 70# limbs on a target bow and your question was answered multiple times over. Best I can tell, it was done civilly until you got your panties in a wad....and still don't comprehend.

Good luck with your mental game this year.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

My mental game in general is a mess but thanks for asking.

yes the question had been answered many times and all things were great until someone jumped in the thread and said "you guys are funny" and then went on to explain why those of us who are apparently "funny" don't know what we are talking about.

For two pages people shared their ideas and things were good, everyone was happy. As often happens on these forums a couple of people need to say someone is "funny" or "doesn't get it". If it had simply been stated that I shoot X poundage because I like heavy arrows there would have been no issue.

Yup, I get testy when someone has to take a thread I started with an honest question and use it to attack others or try to justify why their way is better than someone else's. Prior to Wolf telling us we were all "funny" no one had said anything even similar. Nobody had said anything against his choice to shoot 72lbs. Quite frankly we did not even know he existed.

I only pointed to the WAA because the theory was presented that heavier shafts track better in the wind. I pointed to the WAA because it seems to show there are factors other than just arrow weight when considering the wind.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Its cool Ohwell. No hard feelings here. I didn't/ don't read Wolf's statement as an attack on anyone but meant to challenge the thinking that lighter arrows and lower draw weight are "as good" of an option as their heavier counterparts.

On the arrow weight thing, what would guess the average pro (men's) arrow weighs on the WA tour?

Weight is not the only consideration obviously but its a big component of keeping arrows stable, accurate and repeatable....especially in adverse conditions.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

OhWell said:


> I guess I should not look at the shafts the guys shoot on the World Tour because they shoot in a vortex where the wind never blows.
> 
> AT never ceases to surprise me.
> 
> A person has to come into the field forum to justify why they shoot a heavy draw in 3-D.....Did I miss something. Then he needs moral support so his buddy comes on over to tell me I don't know what I am writing about... Funny stuff guys......


These guys have all given you the reason why they use what they use, and they are correct. Wolf44 and TMorelli are both respected members of target archery community, and they know what they are talking about. For 3D, people want to push a max diameter arrow as fast as they are allowed, sometimes it takes more weight to do that. The bulk of best 3D archers in the world do that, but you're more than welcome to go against the grain if you'd like. But, that should answer your question as to why you find 70lb target bows in the classifieds.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

SteveID said:


> These guys have all given you the reason why they use what they use, and they are correct. Wolf44 and TMorelli are both respected members of target archery community, and they know what they are talking about. For 3D, people want to push a max diameter arrow as fast as they are allowed, sometimes it takes more weight to do that. The bulk of best 3D archers in the world do that, but you're more than welcome to go against the grain if you'd like. But, that should answer your question as to why you find 70lb target bows in the classifieds.


I am not a respected member of any community so what do I know? I also explained, It was the phrasing of the whole thing. I really don't have an opinion because I have very little to no interest in 3-D.

That makes sense given they want OD and weight. If they wanted just OD they shoot lighter but yes weight would be needed to keep a fat shaft tracking correctly.

As for the World guys. Most of them are shooting X-10's or something similar. They are cut to the proper length (not leaving any hanging off the front). The shoot light weight vanes (spin vanes). I would guess they are on the lighter side of 350grains and maybe even lighter depending on draw weight. They are however front loaded. Given the number of arrows those guys shoot I would guess they are not drawing a lot of weight.

My outdoor arrows are only 260 grains but 100 of that is in the nose.


Guys please keep in mind I am NEVER looking for an argument or to convince someone my way is right. I am simply an old fart trying to find his way. My questions are genuine, I am just trying to learn and understand.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

My comments weren't a dig or meant to start a fight with anyone. 

My "funny" comment was at the entire thread in general with the 70lbs guys are over bowed comments. Pretty sure 100+ shots at 60 will do more lasting overuse damage than 20-40 will at 70. 

A 380 x 10 at 29" with a 120 gn tip is around 420gns. 

My fita/field shafts weigh around 413gns


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

So i guess my set up at 322.75 is on the heavy side. Im a 27.5 draw, 60# on my current bow shooting pro hunters 8.1gpi with 100up front


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think so, you are just over the 5 GPP to keep you from hurting your bow. At 60# you "could" shoot a 300 grain arrow but your bow would probably not be as smooth.

I am shooting a 260 grain arrow at 45lbs. I had planned to shoot 50#'s when I built the arrows but when I changed limbs the bow has a max of 45 lbs. I am still getting plenty of speed.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok. I just got what was given by the shop as a do it all arrow in my $ range. The fly pretty dang well for $80 a dozen.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Last I heard, the top WA guys were shooting 58-59 lbs. The limit is 60lbs and they stay just under in case there is a difference in scales. This was for outdoors.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OhWell said:


> I don't think so, you are just over the 5 GPP to keep you from hurting your bow. At 60# you "could" shoot a 300 grain arrow but your bow would probably not be as smooth.
> 
> I am shooting a 260 grain arrow at 45lbs. I had planned to shoot 50#'s when I built the arrows but when I changed limbs the bow has a max of 45 lbs. I am still getting plenty of speed.


Makes the bow smoother? If I shoot a 300 grain arrow on 60lbs...the bow feels and shoots with the same "smoothness" as it does with a 450 grain arrow. 

If you or anyone else really thinks an arrow that is 5 grains per is that much better for your bow then one that is say 4.95 grains per.....or that a 320 grain arrow is that much better for a bow then one that is 299 grains from a 60lb bow...I've got some beach front property for sale in South Dakota...I'll give you a smoking deal. :wink: 

Did you know that AMO standards allow you to shoot less then 5 grains? I'm sure that the AMO knows way more about bows then the IBO does which is who created the 5 grain rule:wink:


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Brown Hornet said:


> Makes the bow smoother? If I shoot a 300 grain arrow on 60lbs...the bow feels and shoots with the same "smoothness" as it does with a 450 grain arrow.
> 
> If you or anyone else really thinks an arrow that is 5 grains per is that much better for your bow then one that is say 4.95 grains per.....or that a 320 grain arrow is that much better for a bow then one that is 299 grains from a 60lb bow...I've got some beach front property for sale in South Dakota...I'll give you a smoking deal. :wink:
> 
> Did you know that AMO standards allow you to shoot less then 5 grains? I'm sure that the AMO knows way more about bows then the IBO does which is who created the 5 grain rule:wink:



I don't care who made the rule it is a simple matter of getting closer to dry firing a bow. If there is less arrow mass there is less resistance to the string movement. Less resistance equals faster movement and more shock. I have actually seen this with the bow I shoot now and many other bows.

It is actually simple to show. Shoot a couple of ends and then turn the bow down 10 pounds or so and DO NOT change arrows. The bow will be quieter and have less vibration.

I was not aware that AMO took into account the different cam designs, riser designs, and brace heights. The five grains per lb is a simple formula that allows for some margin of safety.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OhWell said:


> I don't care who made the rule it is a simple matter of getting closer to dry firing a bow. If there is less arrow mass there is less resistance to the string movement. Less resistance equals faster movement and more shock. I have actually seen this with the bow I shoot now and many other bows.
> 
> It is actually simple to show. Shoot a couple of ends and then turn the bow down 10 pounds or so and DO NOT change arrows. The bow will be quieter and have less vibration.
> 
> I was not aware that AMO took into account the different cam designs, riser designs, and brace heights. The five grains per lb is a simple formula that allows for some margin of safety.


Not trying to be a donkey....but I don't need all the experimenting and explanations your providing.... I've already done everything and experienced everything you mentioned. 

You don't need to turn the bow down to experience what your talking about. Shoot a 300 grain arrow and then a 2613 with a 300 grain point... Same result. 

The bow will be louder....you will feel some more vibration. That is correct.... But the bow will still be just as smooth and shoot the same. Arrow weight DOES NOT effect the smoothness of the bow at all.... 

That's all in the cams and draw cycle. 

You may be thinking or talking about one thing and I another. But smooth isn't the correct term in this situation when talking about the reaction and feedback felt at the shot. 

I shoot 58-63lbs for target and hunting.... For field I usually shoot in the 58-60lbs range with an arrow in the 315-370 grains depending on the arrow I am using. Shooting any of those shafts is no where close to dry firing my bow. The bow also won't shoot any better with the heavier shaft....my PBs and highest avg season was shot with the lightest shaft.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not everyone is made the same. To some people a 70# bow feels like a 50# bow feels to OhWell. In my younger years, I shot a 70# bow for field and after shooting 56 targets in one day, I would go out to the practice range for another hour. Yes we used to shoot 28 field and 28 animals on saturday and 28 hunter on sunday. I was strong and 70# with 60 % letoff felt easy.

I was down to 58# at 66 years old until I shot the Nationals last year. Grunted loudly when letting bow down. It bothered the people I shot with. I think they thought I was have a stoke. Lowered my weight down to 52# and shooting much better. But this does not mean than everyone should shoot 52# because at 67, I now have to. An archer should shoot what ever weight they feel comfortable shooting without skydrawing like the women in the ASA.

I knew a man years ago from California that played proffesional footbay and was a giant. He had Jennings make a special bow for him with a 33" draw and 80# to shoot field with. I would not have tried to tell him that he was overbowed and an idiot for shooting more than 60#. Besides, he already threatened to eat me at the 1982 nationals in Darrington after I joked about beating him.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Hornet, we are on the same page and talking about two different things I guess. I tend to associate smoothness with hand shock and noise when in reality you are right and the smoothness really comes from the cams. I once had a bow that was VERY fast for it's day but it was loud. It was still easy to draw and nice to shoot but quite loud. 

Excellent clarification.

Dear People, Please read carefully and understand I have no issues with what folks want to shoot. The original post was simply a question with no real bias. I was honestly wondering, with all the high tech materials in arrows, why folks would want heavier draw target bows. That was very well explained by a couple of nice folks and we can all move on.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

I am no field archer as of yet but been asking questions about I shoot 65# short ata bows and was told to drop to 50-60 for target bow so I am going to purchase 60# very soon. The thing is I was shooting 65# about 320g GT hunter xp 27" 400spine. Well shot ok in 20-30 mile cross wind at 20-40 yds. Then said self let's try 54# and see what is what. My bow draw was smooth very nice thought was going to move pins in sight did not kept shooting little left cause of wind but dead even when I went to 40yds it made me laugh I thought I had good
Arrow flight out to 60yds not at 54#. When shot at 40 the arrow flight went nuts about 2-3 yds before bag but would hit where was aiming evrytime. I am going to bare shaft tune at 54# see if spine issue or FOC. 
Thanks for your alls post hope not being rude this happened Saturday and 10# issue struck me. Take care


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Because my d**k is bigger than yours d**k
I only shoot 58lb & thinking next bow will be a 50lb I am 52 now & my shoulders know about it


----------

